# Kein MMO kann mich mehr fesseln - Suche Hilfe



## ancrion (3. September 2018)

Array


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. September 2018)

ancrion schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, jedes Spiel spielen zu *müssen*. Ich fühle  mich *gezwungen*, in jedem Spiel etwas freizuschalten bzw. etwas zu  erreichen.
> Und dann denke ich mir, dass ist doch völliger Blödsinn, lieber sollte  ich die Zeit in echt nutzen, doch ich komm von dieser "MMO-*Sucht*" nicht  los.




Ich verweise auf die Regeln:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> *4. Unerwünschte Inhalte*
> 
> *4.1 verbotene oder rechtlich heikle Inhalte*
> Nicht zuletzt wegen möglicher juristischer Konsequenzen für PCGH sind folgende Inhalte komplett verboten:
> ...


Daher der einzig richtige Hinweis vor der Schließung: Rede mit (d)einem Arzt über dein Problem.

-closed-


----------

